# Auto Finesse vs BMW M5



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well its been a while since i done a write up, and even longer since i done a detail on my own start to finish (i have little helpers you see ) but this M5 i had to tackle on my own, over 4 days and 35 hours put in, not the newest or most exotic compared to some of our work but it sure dose show a good turnaround and i have a soft spot for this shape M5.

Enjoy the video:





video quality will improve to HD over the next 24 hours​
Thanks for looking, all comments and questions welcome

James B


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice one mate :thumb:

i like the up the exhaust bit then back out :thumb:


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

nice colour for that car, looks really deep and wet.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice job ! Liked the 50:50 on the boot lid just showed how bad it was!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

beauty! I've always had a soft spot for this shape M5 aswell, probs becasue my dad owned one! lovely sound it made


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great results James, I liked a lot of your videos ans sound tracks.

That´s my favorite body of BMW... E39 ... :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Enjoyed that, nothing ridiculously fancy. Just good honest hard work.

Agree with the working alone comment, I've been tagteam detailing with a friend lately and the last one was a killer doing it solo!

Looking forward to seeing your new unit too!

Ps. RDS at 2.54 too deep to remove? Not doubting the work, just wondering.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

There was a couple of bits left in, a few RDS by the dent in rear pas door and one on the boot lid, you cant always remove everything, some times you have to take the edge off it and do what you can. for a 10 year old car that had not seen much love its not got much left in there. this is where IMO video show more, i could quite easy place my pics well and you think its 100%, not a mark anywhere, but im not afraid to show the odd bit some times has to be left, this is even explained to our clients, id much rather be honest and show it for what is is than hype it to be something its not


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice vid mate  

Great result having seen it when it arrived. What sort of removal rates where required to achieve that level of correction?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Average around 3-5microns, as you know the boot had already been hit pretty hard reading down as low as 100-90 all over, same with some other areas on the car.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work James :thumb:

Like the vid too already watched it twice that track really makes it  but you knew that already.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep not a great deal to play with was there, given how it arrived I'm sure the owner was over the moon. Definately prefer videos at the mo, although stills have their place I guess.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work and like th others im enjoying the videos, might have to invest in a HD cam myself to keep up with the times lol


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

excellent video and of course brilliant work as usual James.

What was the track on the video?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work, videos really do show the amount of work that has went into a detail, Im a big fan of the E39 shape 5 series also, and that one is a beauty!.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cracking work, looks nothing like a 10 year old car when you had finished with it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Roy said:


> Nice work James :thumb:
> 
> Like the vid too already watched it twice that track really makes it  but you knew that already.


Thanks Roy :thumb:



Prism Detailing said:


> Lovely work and like th others im enjoying the videos, might have to invest in a HD cam myself to keep up with the times lol


All i shot them on is my point and click on movie mode,  just get your self a little cam that can shot HD.



jedi-knight83 said:


> excellent video and of course brilliant work as usual James.
> 
> What was the track on the video?


Thanks Nathan, track is called Cracks, feat Belle Humble, its by Freestylers, and that one on the video is the remix by funk pavillion, quite a big Dubstep track at the moment, been top down load for a few weeks now :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome transformation & cracking video:thumb:
What machine polisher are you using, is it a flex?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dont suppose your gonna let on which software you used to edit the video?  I've been using muvee reveal but your finished product looks higher quality.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

tim said:


> Ps. RDS at 2.54 too deep to remove? Not doubting the work, just wondering.


Why? Surely if youve seen any of his other posts you can safely assume that they were. Piccy..


----------



## inkiboo (Aug 2, 2010)

Just wanted to add, I'm the owner of the M5. Bought it a month ago and while mechanically it is brilliant, bodywork wise it was not.

James did a wonderful job and I can't recommend him highly enough. I'm looking to pick up a E34 M5 and then a E28 M5 in the near future and the first place they will be heading is to James.

Thanks again.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Nice work James - Good Vid


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Love this tune


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

beautiful work, love the colour, great video!!


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

superb work on a superb car. Love the video, the music and the titles on the bottom left telling us what you are using:thumb:


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Great work, great vid & great tune too! :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great vid. Lovely car.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job James :thumb:, could you still remember what 'to do' for a full detail :lol:

Nice choice of tune and really shows the work you've put in. Doesn't seem like there is much orange peel around either by the looks of it which really does lead to a cracking finish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Good work,love these cars ALOT :thumb:


----------



## inkiboo (Aug 2, 2010)

For those who are interested, here a few photos I took when I picked the car up:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

inkiboo said:


> For those who are interested, here a few photos I took when I picked the car up:


wowowwowowowowow :doublesho

that looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

fantastic work
great 50/50
stunning car defo part of my top 10 dream garage :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

inkiboo said:


> Just wanted to add, I'm the owner of the M5. Bought it a month ago and while mechanically it is brilliant, bodywork wise it was not.
> 
> James did a wonderful job and I can't recommend him highly enough. I'm looking to pick up a E34 M5 and then a E28 M5 in the near future and the first place they will be heading is to James.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi Gerard

Thanks for the great comments, we aim to please and im chuffed your happy with the transformation :thumb:

Thanks again for having it done

James

PS great pics by the way :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Wicked work matey,

Good to see your customer was chuffed too,

Jason.


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent turnaround mate. Amazing vid as well!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

very nice indeed:thumb: 

Ant


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic, love that shape M5


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Great correction, superb background track and a really well put together video on an amazing car. Thumbs up all around


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nicely put together James, finish speaks for itself 

Baz


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Loving that mate, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Absolutely lovin it!
Great work as always. Especially lovin' the video. Refreshing change rather than having to trawl through just photos.

Nothing to do with the car, but who is that track by?


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Pretty good video :thumb: 
Nice correction results !


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Amazing, great vid, love the M5s!


----------



## Czechboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> Nothing to do with the car, but who is that track by?


Cracks by the Freestylers


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

just reviewed this again after seeing PD's work.... I certainly question the rationale behind his ridiculous prices! this is top class work and an amazing outcome.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Who is PD? Is Puff Daddy detailing cars now?


Great job James


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

kings.. said:


> just reviewed this again after seeing PD's work.... I certainly question the rationale behind his ridiculous prices! this is top class work and an amazing outcome.





SarahAnn said:


> Who is PD? Is Puff Daddy detailing cars now?
> 
> Great job James


Thanks for the kind comments on the work guys, and the thread resurrection.

But thats not a topic/argument i want on one of our write ups, even though it would probably get the thread a billion views, it would be for all the wrong reasons. What people charge is up to them, but im not for disclosing what my clients pay me to do there car, thats between me, them and my accountant


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Who is PD? Is Puff Daddy detailing cars now?
> 
> Great job James


No its P diddy 



James B said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on the work guys, and the thread resurrection.
> 
> But thats not a topic/argument i want on one of our write ups, even though it would probably get the thread a billion views, it would be for all the wrong reasons. What people charge is up to them, but im not for disclosing what my clients pay me to do there car, thats between me, them and my accountant


Now how many m5's did bmw make its seems there all on DW :lol:

great work james :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tell me about it i have another one we done to post up but was holding off till others had run there course.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

James B said:


> Tell me about it i have another one we done to post up but was holding off till others had run there course.


James , why

all the more fun :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm not normally a fan of videos but that was very well done, nice touches with the product notes too. :thumb:

One thing though, I would have thought you used AF products surely?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Cracking work & finish.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

alxg said:


> One thing though, I would have thought you used AF products surely?


Look at the date of the post mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome and more awesome!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work ,Great results James :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work there guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

Great car and colour always like your videos and tunes, great results as always.


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Epic job; and video for that matter! What's the song?


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lov the vid, excellent work awesome results


----------

